# I won an Intel 8086k!



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 22, 2018)

Any advice on what to do with this thing when it comes (by October 15th)? I just did an 8700k build, can I pop it into the same motherboard and get back to work? Or should I leave it in its box and sell it for big bucks in 20 years?

Thanks!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 22, 2018)

8086 will need a Z370 chipset I think. If your mobo is Z270, you can't just drop it in.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 22, 2018)

My mobo is Z370 (for the 8700k) so I should big good no? I'll read the manual when I actually get the thing. Thanks ED.


----------



## chrisphan (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you read this?  https://www.techspot.com/news/75141-amd-trolls-intel-offer-trade-core-i7-cpu.html


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 22, 2018)

Interesting. As it seems it'll probably work in my current rig I'll probably just see how Cubase likes those 5Ghz turbo speeds!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 22, 2018)

Congrats.
I pre ordered one just to run @ stock 4GHz.
Need them fast and cool.

You’re the 3rd person. 
2 in music forums, 1 in gaming.
49,997 left.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 22, 2018)

Any idea of my Noctua NH-D15 will still be adequate with the 8086k with no overclock?

I'm a noob when it comes to PC building and really appreciate the expert advice here, thanks folks.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 23, 2018)

I’m a big geek on cooling CPUs.
1U water cooled or HSF Combos, Towers with radiators, every imaginable combo.
For a slight added cost Noctua delivers on every model.
Delidding an 8086k and putting a high quality thermal solution reduces temps and does so on stock speeds too.
Intel should use high quality thermals on their high end CPUs.
But they have places like Silicon Lottery that do this for you.
So I guess they save money on every 100,000 CPUs sold.

Get a noctua unless you use rackmounts.
Then go with Dynatron.
They under Bench their specs which is refreshing.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 23, 2018)

Jeremy Gillam said:


> Any idea of my Noctua NH-D15 will still be adequate with the 8086k with no overclock?



Yes it will be fine. I'm cooling my i7-6700K OC'd at 4.5 GHz on all cores with D15 at lowest speed, no problem. Great temps.

D15 is probably one of the best air coolers ever.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks @EvilDragon. I chose several components based on your recommendations here including the D15. Cheers!


----------

